# Valve Cover Gasket Replacement



## mr_wright1911 (Apr 13, 2004)

'96 Altima 

I have both gaskets for the valve cover one for the spark plugs and the other for the valve cover. I broke the bolt on top adjacent to the #2 Spark plug where I detected a small leak. Can this be replaced when I take the Valve cover off. Also should I drain the oil before or after replacing the gaskets.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

You can replace the stud once the valve cover is off. Before you start go buy a new one from your Nissan dealer. 
After the mating surface is clean take out the rubber "half moons" and the exhaust camshaft cap, clean them up and reseal them with a thin coat of sealant. You don't need any other sealant on the gaskets
Remember the nuts on the valve cover are initially torqued from the center in a spiral direction out to the ends to 35 in/lbs and then doing the final torque in the same sequence to 69 - 95 in/lbs.

I would change your oil afterwards.

Troy


----------

